# Anyone here wear Jeans ?



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Very interesting clip. Thanks


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

yeah but i aint sending you a butt shot Irfan!! lol


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I remember a time when I really loved jeans


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> I remember a time when I really loved jeans


She is all dried up now.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

all i wear is jeans


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I saw this in my newsfeed this morning. Good vid.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

dgui said:


> I remember a time when I really loved jeans


She is all dried up now.
[/quote]
bless her,she looks like a a welders glove now


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> I remember a time when I really loved jeans


She is all dried up now.
[/quote]
bless her,she looks like a a welders glove now
[/quote]
Like all gloves they all wear out with use,my guess is many a hand has worn this one in the past


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> I remember a time when I really loved jeans


She is all dried up now.
[/quote]
bless her,she looks like a a welders glove now
[/quote]
Like all gloves they all wear out with use,my guess is many a hand has worn this one in the past








[/quote]
hahahahahha shes now known as aunty palmer and has 5 lovely daughters


----------

